

Saudi national Twitter hashtag revolt aginst STC carrier - qwani
https://voat.co/v/technology/comments/292500

======
qwani
[https://www.reddit.com/r/tech/comments/3dia40/trending_saudi...](https://www.reddit.com/r/tech/comments/3dia40/trending_saudi_national_twitter_hashtag_revolt/)

------
qwani
stc company is 85% owned by the Saudi government but publicly traded as a
commercial entity notorious for the most expensive services rates according to
local income in the world they basically own the the subcontinent cables and
license services to the two other companies as supposed competitors mobily and
zain , in the Arabian peninsula i think now its trending number two in the
middle-east , please if you can help internet users in Saudi arabia by showing
support in tweeting in the hashtag above or spreading the story thanks maged
qwani #الثوره_ضد_stc_مطلب_شعب

------
qwani
[https://twitter.com/MagedQwani/status/621718376847511552](https://twitter.com/MagedQwani/status/621718376847511552)

------
qwani
#الثوره_ضد_stc_مطلب_شعب

